# Solved: Windows Update Problems



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8075 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 703306 MB, Free - 645721 MB; G: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 145735 MB;
Motherboard: Intel, PLCSF8
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


Hi, Some updates succeed, others fail, with the Error code 800705B9 Windows update ran into a problem. they download install but fail to configure at about 56% the computer then restarts 
I do not have automatic updates turned on. I usually do it manually after notification,
At the moment I have 11 updates will not install out of 17.
Please can someone assist.


----------



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

Further to the above,

The updates that do not install are; 
Sec Flash Player 2888505
Sec I E 2898108
Sec Net Fr 3.5 2861704
Sec Net Fr 4.5 2861702

Sec Ud win 2847387 3862152 2868626 and 2883150
Up date windows 2876415 2883201 2893519

Some of these updates have been trying since 10th September.
Makes no difference Manual or auto same result. Downloads, installs, restarts to configure gets to 56% 
Message "failure to configure, undoing changes please do not turn off", Then "restarting"Then a pause for maybe
3/4 mins. these messages can repeat up to 5/6 times before the restart completes. Then constant reminders telling 
me to update.other updates are updated no probs.


----------



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try the updates one by one. All of them can't be failing together.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

step 1 try 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Open-the-Windows-Update-troubleshooter

if that doesn't solve it & allow updates to work then try

Use the inbox Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) tool to fix Windows Update errors
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821


----------



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Thanks for the replies, First it makes no difference all updates or one by one, they fail.Second, step1 no go.
followed instructions For step 2 Win 8..Using Command prompt. after entering both commands the replies were roughly the same, 
Error87 Online/Cleanup-image/Scanhealth. is unknown
 restorehealtth is unknown

Regards


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that error means that you didn't follow the instructions on the Microsoft site carefully enough You just forgot to type spaces...( 1 space before each slash ) 

dism /online /cleanup-image /scanhealth


----------



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry I will try again


----------



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

Managed Run both commands.
The result was as follows, could do with more advice.
Regards

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.2.9200.16384

Image Version: 6.2.9200.16384

[==========================100.0%==========================]
The component store is repairable.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\windows\system32>DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.2.9200.16384

Image Version: 6.2.9200.16384

[==========================100.0%==========================]

Error: 0x800f081f

The source files could not be found.
Use the "Source" option to specify the location of the files that are required t
o restore the feature. For more information on specifying a source location, see
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=243077.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

C:\windows\system32>


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try windows update now & see what happens


----------



## warm133 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi That was good advice, 100% successful. you are a miracle worker. cannot thank you enough
I think I can mark it Solved.

Regards


----------

